# Fs==> Mermaid weed and free....



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Mermaid weed for sale 10 stems for $10 and I will throw in lots of sunset hygro if u like...

here is a pics....
this plant can be tricky to grow for others but some people I know find it easy...


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i've had a hard time with mine. (24" deep tank with 5 t-5 on stagered timing) The depth of the tank seems to make it hard for it to get started ( some algae growth on the lower leaves) BUT once it 4" or so tall, it grows great. Seems to be just another one of those high light plants. Slow grower for me as well ( no CO2)

Great looking plant! wanna buy some more, but ..... well..... bad things will happen if i spend money on the tanks right now   lol

bump bump bump, someone buy this up so i'm not tempted any more!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine grows like stink in a 12" deep tank with CO2, 3WPG, and ADA I. Bump for good deal too. Knowing Bien, he'll give you a Safeway bag full of sunset hygro.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

This would be difficult for my low tech tank, but I am looking for a couple of sunset hygro stems, so wanted to ask can I just pay for the gift


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i would not assume so infaredn, depends on the hight of your tank, well worth a $10 GAMBLE


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I should try, right  I know low light and low demanding plants are best for my tank, so I rather just stick with them then handle another rotten one + the disappointment. It's not about the money


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

these r the actual plant that in the packg. they r way bigger than the one in the picture..thanks for looking


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....................thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> these r the actual plant that in the packg. they r way bigger than the one in the picture..thanks for looking


Hey Bien.

I got your mermaid weed a while back it it has grown into stunning plants. On a sidenote, how many WPG are you running? Here's what mine does at 3 WPG in a 12" tank !



















Just thought i would share how variable this species can be  !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu, wrong thread!

The pwn the picture above thread is located here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/pwn-picture-above-you-game-4294/


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> Stu, wrong thread!
> 
> The pwn the picture above thread is located here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/pwn-picture-above-you-game-4294/


Lol!! bump for the nice plants and price.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Stu, I have mine in my 44 gal cube with an old MH/ 10,000 k/coralife bulb



CRS Fan said:


> Hey Bien.
> 
> I got your mermaid weed a while back it it has grown into stunning plants. On a sidenote, how many WPG are you running? Here's what mine does at 3 WPG in a 12" tank !
> 
> ...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So the cube is your Mermaid Weed farm...... I should come by one of these days and check out your tanks AGAIN. It is always a pleasure to see your art on display !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## shrimpboy (Jul 12, 2010)

will you still have these by September? im currently out of town


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien's place is seriously like a museum...its amazing.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

close pls.......traded....thanks


----------

